# One more moron adding to the problem



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/wan/4509764236.html

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow. Pathetic


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Not only pathetic but illegal.


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

Got that right. We tried and tried to tell the odnr about the pay lakes at the catfish summit the last two years. After almost a couple of them got into a shoving match. The odnr is holding a special meeting sometime this summer for paylake owners. They need held accountable if they are doing things illegal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

ducky152000 said:


> Not only pathetic but illegal.


Has anyone forwarded that link to the odnr?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Actually its not illegal if he buys from a commercial fisherman who is licensed to sell fish. 

Only would be illegal if he bought from a private individual 

Sad isnt it.....
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I guess there is no way to tell if it's coming from Ohio waters. But let's just be realistic. Why would you put an ad like that on craig's list? If you were legit you'd either A) catch your own or B) contact a commercial "fisherman"

I really doubt if you or I called him up and said "yeah, I got a few 30's in a tank" that he'd ask any questions about license or permits.

Maybe it's an undercover dnr thing?


----------

